# Circular and Linear



## NEC (Jun 26, 2004)

Is it possible to use a Circular and a Linear LNB on a HH mounted dish ?
I trying to find a dish that supports 2 LNB's, but is big enough to receive
Ku band.

Has anyone done this to receive Ku band/DirecTv/DishNetwork ?

Thanks !


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Sure you can thats what I do, check this link from the DMSI link on my web site. I use a 30" dish with both KU and DBS LNB, I use a bracket to attach the DBS LNB to the side of the KU band LNB. I like the 95cm dish as its slightly bigger!

http://www.dmsiusa.com/2_lnbf_bracket.htm


----------

